# [SOLVED] Wireless 4965AG con mac80211 e iwlwifi non funziona

## Spiros

Ciao, sono nuovo di qui!

Ho una nuova Gentoo 2007 e voglio far funzionare il wireless.

Ho seguito le guide di http://www.intellinuxwireless.org:

Ho installato il modulo mac80211 nel kernel. Funziona

Ho installato il microcode (iwlwifi-4965.ucode)

Ho installato iwlwifi-1.2.25

Mi sono accorto solo dopo che potevo emergere questi ultimi due, ma tant'è.

Ora, la wireless funziona, è apparso il device wlan0 e riesco a scannare con iwlist scan.

Ma ho problemi con il wpa_supplicant; questo è il mio /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="nome_wireless"

        psk="password"

        priority=5

}
```

Questo è invece il mio /etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

Aggiungo solo una cosa che mi è sembrata strana, ma che non so bene come interpretare: in /etc/init.d esistono i file net.eth0 e net.lo, ma non esiste net.wlan0.

Ah, che cretino, magari vi dico anche che errore ottengo.

Appena riapro Gentoo vi do info più precise, ma per il momento sappiate che quando do il comando "wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 " Restituisce un "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]" e sta lì fermo finché non blocco con CTRL+C.

----------

## crisandbea

che errore hai se provi a collegarti? che chiave usi per la wifi? wpa?wep?wpa+tkip? etc....

dacci qualche info in più,   per il discorso del non trovare in /etc/init.d/   l'interfaccia e solo una questione di link,

ovvero devi creare tu un link simbolico,  ovvero fai i seguenti passi:

```

1)cd /etc/init.d/

2)ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

3)rc-update add net.wlan0 default  (solo se vuoi che tale interfaccia venga caricata all'avvio

```

ciao

----------

## Spiros

Allora, l'errore è questo:

```

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

```

La chiave è una WPA2. Ora creo il link. Precisamente a che cosa serve avere quel file in /etc/init.d? Dico, oltre a farla caricare all'avvio. Perché io non la uso sempre, non vorrei caricarla all'avvio, ma manualmente. Per caricarla dovrò dare /etc/init.d/net.wlan0, giusto?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Spiros wrote:*   

> Allora, l'errore è questo:
> 
> ```
> 
> WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
> ...

 

il link ti serve se vuoi usare lo script di init per caricarla o all'avvio inserendola ai servizi di default con rc-update, oppure per avviarla manualmente con tale script.  

se usi un protocollo wpa2 e credo userai il wpa2 personal, se sei a casa wpa2 enterprise se sei magari in facoltà o in azienda, devi configurare bene il file di wpa_supplicant.conf, oppure se vuoi qualcosa di grafico puoi usare il Knetworkmanager.

per quanto riguarda l' "errore" , in realtà sono solo dei warning che spara fuori wpa_supplicant(causa driver usati), in quanto non supporta appieno tutte le funzionalità di queste nuove schede wifi con quei driver.

ciauz

----------

## Spiros

Ho controllato: la chiave del router è una WPA2-PSK.

Quindi come devo settare wpa_supplicant? È la prima volta che lo devo fare e non ho molta infarinatura. Ho letto solo quanto c'è sul manuale di Gentoo.

No, niente di grafico, grazie... L'ambiente grafico devo ancora configurarmelo.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Spiros wrote:*   

> Ho controllato: la chiave del router è una WPA2-PSK.
> 
> Quindi come devo settare wpa_supplicant? È la prima volta che lo devo fare e non ho molta infarinatura. Ho letto solo quanto c'è sul manuale di Gentoo.
> 
> No, niente di grafico, grazie... L'ambiente grafico devo ancora configurarmelo.

 

dovresti settare cosi:

```

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferre

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

#

# home network; allow all valid ciphers

network={

         ssid="TUO_ESSID"

         scan_ssid=1

         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

         psk="TUA_PASSPHRASE"

        }

```

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

 *Spiros wrote:*   

> Allora, l'errore è questo:
> 
> ```
> 
> WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
> ...

 

Nessun problema, funziona tutto anche e nonostante tu ottenga questi due errori.

Per il resto ora non ho tempo da dedicarti, ma ho stessa scheda e uso stesso driver con successo, quindi se non risolvi appena posso ti dò mano.

Promesso e scusami se non posso farlo subito.

----------

## Spiros

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dovresti settare cosi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho impostato così, con in più "ap_scan=1 " all'inizio come da manuale... Niente il problema è uguale: all'avvio si attiva la wlan0, si connette effettivamente alla mia rete con la chiave e riceve pure un indirizzo IP valido, ma se pingo ci mette un po' (quindi qualcosa succede) ma poi restituisce host sconosciuto. Con ifconfig ho visto che qualche pacchetto viene scambiato, ma pochissimi, tipo una ventina di kb al minuto.

Ho provato a mettere WPA2-PSK, ma dice di non riconoscerlo, quindi niente.

Un'altra cosa: con Ubuntu funziona a meraviglia (tant'è vero che scrivo sempre con Ubuntu).

Ora aspetto e spero in skypjack.

----------

## crisandbea

@Spiros

il tutto mi sembra molto strano, comunque se hai configurato tutto in modo giusto, dovrebbe funzionare, dicci i passi che effettui per collegarti

alla tua rete, e dicci i ping che hai provato a fare.

Fossi in te un tentativo con il knetwormanager lo farei, per capire se è un problema di configurazione o meno.

nb:per curiosità che ip ti dà?

ciao

----------

## skypjack

Ecco l'incipit del mio wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

```

Ed una rete con chiave WPA-PSK:

```

network={

        ssid="nome_rete"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk="password"

        priority=75

        }

```

Tieni conto che la cosa è un po' conservativa, ci sono anche parametri che puoi togliere perché uguali a quelli di default, ma mi piace esplicitare quando posso così da rendermi conto cosa sta succedendo e come sono sistemate le cose. Tutto qua.

Poi, ovviamente devi avere il softlink net.wlan0 a net.lo e fare quanto ti è già stato suggerito; questo è il mio /etc/conf.d/net:

```

modules=( "dhclient" )

plug_timeout="10"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dwext -ieth2" 

wpa_timeout_eth2="60"

config_eth2=( "dhcp" )

```

Conta che via udev ho rinominato wlan0 in eth2 per coerenza (nel sistema ho tutte eth0/1/2). Ma tu sostituisci pure con wlan0, s'intende. Il file sopra ripuliscilo pure dalle informazioni superflue della rete ethernet (esercizio per casa).

Comunque, da come lo descrivi, se sei sicuro di connetterti alla rete e il problema è che non hai risposte a ping direi che il problema è da un'altra parte. Se e quando puoi riporta il risultato dei comandi ifconfig, iwconfig e route lanciati da root. Così mi faccio/ci facciamo un'idea della situazione. Non voglio disperdere le forze cercando di configurare una cosa che già funziona quando il problema è tutto da un'altra parte!

Aspetto notizie,

ciao[/code]

----------

## Spiros

Grazie ad entrambi. Allora, spiego meglio la situazione: il file /etc/conf.d/net non è modificato dall'ultima volta che lo avete visto; i passi per connettermi: nessuno, nel senso che in fase di boot Gentoo prova a connettersi tramite eth0, se non c'è il cavo prova con wlan0 e dice sempre che ci riesce. Infatti tramite ifconfig (quando arrivoa casa posto tutto) vedo che ricevo un indirizzo IP locale uguale a 192.168.2.103, che è esattamente quello che io ho detto al router di darmi quando mi connetto con l'indirizzo MAC della mia wireless. Insomma tutto ok. Pingare provo sempre con google.com. Potrei provare a pingare il mio coinquilino per vedere se trovo gli altri computer nella rete locale?

A KNetworkMaanager ci ho pensato anch'io. Però allora prima devo sistemare xorg e installare kde.

Stasera a casa provo con i parametri di skypjack. modules=( "dhclient" ) io dhclient non l'ho, ho dhcpbd. Quale devo mettere?

A presto...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Spiros wrote:*   

> Grazie ad entrambi. Allora, spiego meglio la situazione: il file /etc/conf.d/net non è modificato dall'ultima volta che lo avete visto; i passi per connettermi: nessuno, nel senso che in fase di boot Gentoo prova a connettersi tramite eth0, se non c'è il cavo prova con wlan0 e dice sempre che ci riesce. Infatti tramite ifconfig (quando arrivoa casa posto tutto) vedo che ricevo un indirizzo IP locale uguale a 192.168.2.103, che è esattamente quello che io ho detto al router di darmi quando mi connetto con l'indirizzo MAC della mia wireless. Insomma tutto ok. Pingare provo sempre con google.com. Potrei provare a pingare il mio coinquilino per vedere se trovo gli altri computer nella rete locale?
> 
> A KNetworkMaanager ci ho pensato anch'io. Però allora prima devo sistemare xorg e installare kde.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Stasera a casa provo con i parametri di skypjack. modules=( "dhclient" ) io dhclient non l'ho, ho dhcpbd. Quale devo mettere?
> 
> A presto...

 

il modules dhclient puoi sostituirlo come ti scrivo dopo, il dhcpbd è quello che usa il NetworkManager.     :Laughing: 

[quote]

modifica il tuo /etc/conf.d/net in questo modo:

```

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

plug_timeout="10"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0"

wpa_timeout_wlan0="60"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" ) 

```

per quanto riguarda il file di wpa_supplicant direi che va bene quello che ti ho postato prima, lo uso io a casa ed ho la stessa modalità di cifratura(wpa2).

ciauz

----------

## dynamite

Comunque è strano che si connetta correttamente con ip giusto, ma poi il ping non funziona... hai configurato qualche regola iptables o comunque un firewall e in resolv.conf da connesso cosa trovi?

----------

## skypjack

puoi postare cosa ti ritorna route? grazie

----------

## devilheart

se con ubuntu funziona potresti guardare la config di ubuntu

----------

## Spiros

Scusate il ritardo, ma ho avuto problemi di ogni sorta. Comunque ora è a posto.

Per chi avesse i miei stessi problemi o problemi con la mia stessa scheda wireless, dalla versione 2.6.24 del kernel, il progetto è già dentro, non bisogna fare nient'altro che selezionarlo per la compilazione e poi installare il firmware che si ottiene dal sito www.intellinuxwireless.org in /lib/firmware.

Segno con [SOLVED] e considero chiuso.

----------

